# Sgt. Charles I. Cartwright - MARSOC



## peefyloo (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13115

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

Sgt. Charles I. Cartwright, 26, of Union Bridge, Md., died Nov. 7 while supporting combat operations in Farah province, Afghanistan. He was assigned to 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion, U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Pendleton, Calif.

For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-440-0770.



> http://www.nctimes.com/news/local/military/article_5e4c1755-4ae9-54d1-9f77-711ebf537938.html
> 
> A Marine sergeant assigned to Camp Pendleton's 1st Marine Special Operations Battalion has been killed in Afghanistan, the Defense Department announced Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP my brother.

Semper Fi!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn... another one.  RIP brother.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP. Semper Fi, brother.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2009)

Damn...

RIP Marine.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## tova (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## lancero (Nov 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP devil dog.  Say hi to Dan Daly, Chesty, and the rest of the crew...  Semper Fi.


----------



## car (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP Devil Dog


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 11, 2009)

Another Marine in Valhalla. Rest Well, Sgt


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 11, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, SGT.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Nov 11, 2009)

Rest easy Marine.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 11, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 11, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Marine.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP Devil Dog.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 11, 2009)

R.I.P. Marine.

F.M.


----------



## Mother (Nov 11, 2009)

RIP and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 12, 2009)

Rest easy Sergeant. 

~S~


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2009)

Well done Marine, you are relieved of your post, Rest Easy.


----------



## MCA325 (Nov 12, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 13, 2009)

Rest easy Marine.  Your watch is over. 


Thank you for your personal dedication to the mission and your ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## masonea (Nov 13, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Brother


----------



## JBS (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP Marine


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2009)

> In this picture taken Monday, Nov. 9, 2009, a U.S. special operations member pays his final respects for a comrade killed on Saturday in Afghanistan's Farah province. President Barack Obama rejected the Afghanistan war options before him and asked for revisions, administration officials say, amid an argument by his own ambassador in Kabul that a significant U.S. troop increase would only prop up a weak, corruption-tainted government.



Rest in Pease Marine


----------



## Headshot (Nov 19, 2009)

Rest easy!!


----------

